# Attitude offers their 420 deal for 2011



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 17, 2011)

Anyone else going to go for Attitude's 420 deal this year?  Seems to be less than they offered last year but still made my mouth water.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 17, 2011)

Im gunna check it out, I have never purchased seeds from anywere so maybe it is time for a good deal to come my way!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 18, 2011)

I wasn't overly impressed lol, so not jumping in this time!


----------



## kaotik (Apr 18, 2011)

:yeahthat: :confused2: 
i mean not to be greedy, but my first thought was "_that's_ your big 420 sale?!?" 

it didn't tempt me to go buy anything i don't need, that's for sure.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 18, 2011)

With more and more people buying seeds every week they just don't have the seeds to give away anymore.


----------



## Locked (Apr 18, 2011)

They wld have to give away something really really good to get me to order this year....kinda lame this year. Thankfully I have a bunch of beans to pop and some killer cuts to run.


----------

